# NISSAN / INFINITI DAY NOVEMBER 15th!



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I just wanted to know if anyone is going to this. All of the details are on the link before off of Stillen's webpage.

http://www.stillen.com/morenews.asp?id=37


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

w00t! I'm gonna do my best to show up!


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

I'm there too, with a few nissan friends hehe


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Damnit..looks like I won't be going...


----------

